# ماذا يصنع مهندس الطائرات ....منذ استقباله الطائره بعد هبوطها ....وحتى اقلاعها



## م المصري (15 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
​استعدادات ماقبل وصول الطائره ​قبل وصول الطائره تقريبا بحوالى 30 دقيقه ....يتصل قائد الطائره بواسطة جهاز VHF بمطار الهبوط مخبرا العمليات الجويه عن موعد وصوله واذا الديه ايه ملاحظات او طلبات عملياتيه وخدماتيه



ثم وعلى نفس الموجه VHF يتحدث الى مكتب الصيانه ويخبرهم بحالة الطائره الفنيه وما اذا كان هناك اعطال فنيه او احتياجات لخدمات فنيه معينه والاخبار عن حالة المولد الاحتياطى للكهرباء والهواء APU ...فاذا كان عطلان ال APU ..يطلب القائد المعدات الارضيه المولد الكهربائى GPU ومولد الهواء ASU ومولد التكييف ACU


يقوم مكتب التنسيق بالصيانه ....بايصال المعلومه الفنيه الى مشرف الصيانه اللذى يقوم بدوره بايصالها الى الفنى او المهندس المناط به مناولة الرحله​
ياتى المهندس الفنى الى مكتب الصيانه ....ويدخل الى جهاز الحاسوب الفنى الخاص بشركة الطيران ويسمى TIS TECHNICAL INFORMATION SYSTEM ...ويدخل رقم طيارته او اسمها ليستعلم عن تاريخها الفنى وما يوجد عليها من اعطال لاتزال مفتوحه فى ال LOG BOOK كتاب صيانه الطياره ....وما اذا كان هناك اجهزه على قائمة MEL ...خاصة على انظمة الوقود FUEL SYSTEM وانظمة المحركات ENGINE STARTR VLV والمولد الاحتياطى APUواللتى يحتاج لمعرفة حالتها قبل وصول الطائره

MEL MINIMUM EQUIPMENT LISTهى قائمه بالانظمه المتعطله اللتى يمكن للطائره الاقلاع بدونها او بكونها معطله ولاتوثر على سلامة الطائره حسب مواصفات الشركه المصنعه وشركات الطيران تحت مظله قانونيه من FAA والسلطات المحليه CAA للطيران المدنى

بعد حصوله على كل المعلومات يتوجه الفنى الى الموقف المعد لاستقبال الطائره وبصحبته سماعة الاتصال بالطائره HEADSET ...ومسبار الالتفاف للعجل NOSEGEAR STEERING PIN .....ومصدات العجلات WHEELS CHOKS
.
يتفقد الموقف للتاكد من خلوه من اية مخلفات مثل السوائل والزيوت او الوقود FUEL OR OIL SPILLS ....ومثل العدد او المسامير او اية قطع معدنيهFODFORIGN OBJECT DEPREE ....ويتفقد الموقف للتاكد من ان المعدات الارضيه المسانده تقف فى الاماكن المخصصه لها وبعده عن مجال ايقاف الطائره

فى حال وجود مخلفات ...يقوم بالاتصال بمكتب التنسيق لارسال عمال النضافه لاجراء اللازم ....

يتاكد من وجود طفايه الحريق فى موقعها بجانب موقف الطائره ...استعدادا للطوارىء 



تهبط الطائره على المدرج RUNWAY​
......ثم تنعطف الى ممرات المطار TAXIWAY ....والفنى يراقبها ....ويرصد تحركاتها ...وهى تمشى الهوينا متجه الى موقفها .....

يشير الفنى الى قائد الطائره ....وبعد الاتصال النظرى .....يقوم بالاشاره له بواسطة يديه وبواسطه الكشافات المضيئه MARSHAL LIGHTS



بعد ايقاف الطائره .....يضع الفنى السماعه HEADSET ...ويخبر الطيار بوضع مصد العجلات WHEEL CHOKS....




​يطلب منه ايقاف تشغيل البريكات BRAKES OFF



يقوم الفنى بعدذلك بمل جولة التفقد حول الطائره WALK ARROUNDCKECK​





بادئا من العجلات الاماميه NOSE LANDING GEAR ..... 

فيتفقد العجلات واجزاء NOSE GEAR .....ثم ابواب مقصوره العجلات .....واجزائها



ثم يقوم بتفقد مقدمة الطائره خشمها AIRCRAFT NOSE ....







ويتاكد من عدم وجود اية ارتطامات او ضربات .....ويتفقد حساسات درجة الارتقاء والهجوم AOA SENSER ....وحساسات اندفاع الهواء PITOT SENSER ....​




يتاكد من عدم وجود تلفيات .....او تغير فى اللون.DISCOLERATION.......تنتج بسبب التماس كهربائى لداره التسخين ....اللتى تحافظ على درجه حراره الحساس ...حتى لايتجمد فى الاجواء العاليه ....... يتاكد من سلامة زجاج النوافذ الاماميه والجانبيه لكبينة القياده



.....



بعد ذلك يمشى الى جانب الطائره الايسر جهة الكابتن .....وتجدر الاشاره ان المواقع فى الطائره تحدد من خلال اعتبار قائد الطائره نقطة التحديد وهو فى مقعده جالس .....فما كان على يساره فهو يسار ...جهه يسرى .....وما كان على يمينه فهو يمين ... جهه يمنى 
فيتفقد جانب الطائره ...لايه ضربات لاسمح الله ......ويتفقد الابواب ......ثم التقاء جناح الطائره بالطائره​



......




......


ويفقد زجاج مصابيح الهبوط ......والجناح ....ليتاكد ن عدم وجود كسر او شرخ فى الزجاج 


ثم يتفقد مقدمة الجناح بين المحرك وجسم الطائره .....وتحت الجناح يتفقد الجنيحات


ثم يتجه الى المحرك ويتفقد مقدمته ....واجزاءه لعدم وجود ضربات او ارتطامات ....​




.......



........







يتاكد من سلامة المروحه .....وسلامة حساسات الحراره TAT ......الاماميه ثم يتفقد مؤخره المحرك ....ويتاكد من سلامة اجزاءه ....وعدم وجود تسب للسوائل ....زيت او وقود ....ويتفقد نظام الشد العكسى...THRUST REVERSER.....و THRUST REV BLOKERS DOORS 


ويتاكد من تمام اغلاق نظام الشد العكسى THRUST REVERSER ....وعدم ضهور ال POP INDCATER PIN .....
ثم يكمل جولته الى اخر حافة الجناح ...



ويتفقد حافة الجناح ...زجاج اضاءة STROB LIGHT .....وانتانا ال HF .....



.....



.......
ثم يسير من خلف الجناح متفقدا الجنيحات ووضعها الملاصق تماما للجناح ....حالتها ..


ثم يتجه الى العجلات الاساسيه وجهاز الهبوط LANDING GEAR ...​
.......



...........







يتفقد حالة العجلات ....والبريكات .....وعدم وجود تسربات سوائل هيدرولك .....او زيوت ....سلامة ال STRUT ......






ثم يتجه الى اجزاء مقصورة اwheelwil area .....فيتفقد اجزاءها ....لايه اضرار ....وخزانات الهيدرولك .....زوخلافه حسب نوعية الطائره ........


ثم يتجه الى ذيل الطائره ....من تحت جسم الطائره فيتفقد drain masts ......منافذ التسريب ....
ويتفقد اسفل الذيل .....
يتفقد راطم TAILSKID .....والجنيحات ELEVATORS .....والدفه RUDDER .....​



.....



...... .....








يتاكد من عدم وجود اضرار ......او تسريبات ......يتفقد ايضا OUT FLOW VLVES منافذ الضغط الجوى ....يجب ان تكون مفتوحه تماما ....
يتفقد مقصورة ال APU ......يتاكد من سلامة مدخل الهواء وعدم وجود عوائق ......


يتفقد عصيات اخراج الشحنات الكهربائيه .....STATC WICKS ....


يتفقد ابواب الطائره .....وجميع ACCES PANALS ....فتحات الخدمه




.......






ثم يتجه عائدا تجاه الجناح الايمن ........ويتفقده ....ويتفقد المحرك الايمن ......ومقدمة ومؤخرة الجناح ......ومن ثم ....الى مقدمة الطائره الى النقطه اللتى بداء منها ......عند العجلات الاماميه ​
بعد انتهاء ال WALK AROUND CHECK ​
يتجه الفنى المهندس ......الى كابينة القياده .......يتحدث مع الطيارين وياخذ ملاحضاتهم .....


ثم يفتح كتاب الطائره AIRCRAFT LOG BOOK .....ويقراءه بتمعن .....ويقوم باجراء اية اصلاحات مطلوبه .....ثم توقيعها فى الكتاب ....او ...تحويلها ....لصفحة الاصلاحات لاحقا ....
بعد ذلك يتفقد ....معيار زيت المحركات ....والهيدرولك .... والاوكسجين ....واذا كل شىء تمام 


يسجل كميات الوقود من عدادات كمية الوقود ......ثم ياخذ تاكيد الكابتن او مساعده اوالمهندس الجوى ....حسب الحاله .....لكمية الوقود اللازمه للتعبئه .....ويذهب لتعبئه الطائره بالوقود ...


ثم يعود ويوقع نموذج تعبئه الوقود من الكابتن ......وبعد ذلك يقوم .....بتوقيع اذن الاقلاع للطائره فى كتاب الطائره LOG BOOK ......
يوقع ....PDC ....PRE DEPARTURE CHK ....
ويوقع ....AIRWORTHNES RELEASE......ياخذ نسخته من الكتاب لتحديث معلومات انظمة المتابعه بالحاسب الالى نظام (TIS) TECHNICAL INFORMATION SYSTEM​
يودع طاقم القياده .......​
استعدادا لدفع الطائره الى الخلف .....بعد اغلاق ابوابها ......تمهيدا لاقلاع الرحله ......


يقوم الفنى بعمل الجوله الاخيره ......يتفقد الطائره ....حسب الجوله الاولى .....يتاكد من اغلاق كل الابواب .......وعدم وجود معدات تحت او حول الطائره تعيق تحركها الى الخلف ....


يقوم بتثبيت ....مسبار الدفع NOSEGEAR STEERING PIN فى مكانه .....وسيارة الدفع .....


يتحدث الى الكابتن .....لبدء تشغيل المحركات .......يعطى الكابتن الاذن بتشغيل المحرك ....بعد اكتمال التشغيل للمحركات ......يطلب من الكابتن ....اطفاء البريك PAKING BRAKES OFF


ويقوم مع فريق دفع الطائره .....بدفع الطائره ....ويستمر بالتحدث عبر السماعه HEADSET ...مع الكبينه ......وحتى فصل معدات الدفع عن الطائره ......وفصل مسبار NOSE GEAR PIN ......زثم يفصل السماعه ........​
ويتجه الفنى المهندس الى حيث يراه الطاقم بعيدا عن الطائره .....​يريهم ....ويلوح لهم ....ماسكا بيده NOSEGEAR STEERING PIN ......بشريطه الاحمر المميز ....ليتاكد الكابتن من فصله .....



فى حال لاسمح الله لم يخرج هذا المسبارمن محله ......مشكله كبيره سوف تحدث ......لن يتمكن الطيار من التحكم فى اتجاه الطائره ....لايوجد لديه توجيه STEERING ......


المشكله الاكبر ......لو كانت ال GEAR PINS .....موجوده ولم تخرج من مكانها .....فسيظطر الكابتن للرجوع الى المطار بعد الاقلاع .......لانه لن يستطيع رفع العجلات LANDING GEAR .....لوضع الطيران ......ورجوع الطائره بعد الاقلاع لهذا السبب ....له ابعاد واضرار كبيره....وتكلفه عاليه جدا .....​
قمة السعاده هنا ​بعد ذلك .....تاتى المتعه الكبرى .....عندما تتابع بعينيك الطائره وهى تتدحرج على المدرج .......وتزمجر محركاتها ....وتزأر ....وتتسارع خطواتها .....ثم تقلع ...وتتبعها عيناك بسعاده غامره ......وهى تبعتعد ...وتصغر....شيئا فشيئا ...حتى تختفى خلف الافق البعيد ...وانت تقول ....الى لقاء ...


طيارتى الحبيبه رافقتك السلامه 

-منقول-​


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (20 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على المعلومات القيمة وعلى مجهودك الطيب


----------



## م المصري (21 أبريل 2008)

اشكر مرورك الكريم يا محمد


----------



## يحي المدرب (25 أبريل 2008)

XXXXXXXXX

الموضوع منقول بدون ذكر المصدر

مع التحيه


-----------------------------------------------------

المواضيع المنقوله عن منتديات اخري لا يسمح بادراج روابط هذه المنتديات..... مع التنويه و التأكيد علي النقل 

اشراف قسم الطيران


----------



## meid79 (26 أبريل 2008)

معلومات قيمة شكرا


----------



## fullbank (2 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخي م.المصري على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## م المصري (23 مايو 2008)

fullbank قال:


> مشكور اخي م.المصري على الموضوع الجميل


 
مرور كريم اخي الفاضل


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (27 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا

معلومات قيمه ومفيده وشرح وافي
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر
من مواضيعي

_*دعوه غير المسلمين للاسلام ,هل انت من الدعاه؟*_ _* حوار مع الشيخ محمد بن عمرو عبداللطيف رحمه الله عليه*_ _*all excel functions*_
_* أخترت لكم .............*_ _* أسري المسلمين .... واعزاه... واعزاه... واعزاه*_ _*البركة في الراتب أو البركة في المال عموماً !!*_
_* كشف حساب ..... ماذا قدمت لمنتدي المهندسين العرب*_ _* إحياء سنه الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم*_ _* ستون نصيحة للزوجة المسلمة*_
_* موقع روح الاسلام www.islamspirit.com*_ _*كيف تصبح مميزا ؟؟؟ ... او حتى مشرف ..!!!(منقول)ارجو التثبيت*_ _* Tekla structures Detailing and Design Software*_​


----------



## ahmad har (27 مايو 2008)

يا عيني ياعيني على ها المعلومات الحلوة
دايما كنت افكر كيف تقلع الطائرة
وهاي عرفنا
شكرا مهندس


----------



## م المصري (27 مايو 2008)

ahmad har قال:


> يا عيني ياعيني على ها المعلومات الحلوة
> دايما كنت افكر كيف تقلع الطائرة
> وهاي عرفنا
> شكرا مهندس


 
عفوا يا جميل 

و الشكر لله ثم لصاحبها الاصلي ... لان الموضوع منقول


----------



## م المصري (27 مايو 2008)

bigone قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> معلومات قيمه ومفيده وشرح وافي
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 
اهلا بك اخي العزيز 

مع تحيات اخوك aboayoy


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (20 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير
الله يكون فى العون اخى
مسؤلية كبيرة ومجهود كبير
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ع البلوشي (25 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الشيّق


----------



## دريد نزار محمود (4 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## م المصري (4 يوليو 2008)

دريد نزار محمود قال:


> شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع


 
عفوا يا دريد


----------



## الرعد الصامت (16 يوليو 2008)

قل لي ياصديقي كيف يمكنني ان اشكرك علي هالموضوع الرائع


----------



## م المصري (16 يوليو 2008)

الرعد الصامت قال:


> قل لي ياصديقي كيف يمكنني ان اشكرك علي هالموضوع الرائع


 
مرورك علي الموضوع هو اسمي آيات الشكر 

سلمت يا صديقي


----------



## بدرالزمان.. (22 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الرحلة الرائعة على الرحلة الرائعة ونحن اكثر سعادة وهى بالسلامة فى طريقها للفضاء الرحب


----------



## بدرالزمان.. (22 يونيو 2010)

*ماذا يصنع مهندس الطائرات .... منذ استقباله الطائرة بعد هبوطها ... وحتى اقلاعها*

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الرحلة الرائعة على الرحلة الرائعة ونحن اكثر سعادة وهى بالسلامة فى طريقها للفضاء الرحب


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (30 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك*​


----------

